# ID of Frame on Craigslist



## AndyA (Apr 17, 2022)

Okey dokey fans, what do we have here? First one to name it and provide graphic evidence gets bragging rights.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks Columbia to me...  Note the kickstand attachment near BB...  This is a postwar but their take on the straight bar motorbike


----------



## ian (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks Monarky to me.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 17, 2022)

The rear facing fork ends on the rear forks look peculiar.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 17, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Looks Columbia to me... Note the kickstand attachment near BB..






Archie Sturmer said:


> The rear facing fork ends on the rear forks look peculiar.



Dr. Dasberger:
Looks very much the same except for the dropouts. You're in the lead for bragging rights, but we need a bit more evidence.

Uncle Archie:
Yes, seems to me that older rear facing dropouts usually have chain tensioners


----------



## dasberger (Apr 17, 2022)

Here's your funky rear drops....









						1949 Columbia 5 Star Superb - Picture #1 - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1949 Columbia 5 Star Superb - Picture #1



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## AndyA (Apr 17, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Here's your funky rear drops....



(Fanfare!!!) Dr. Dasberger, you are the winner! Good detective work!


----------



## dasberger (Apr 17, 2022)

Glad to help.  Not a Columbia guy so no idea what year or exact model


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2022)

Early post war Westfield with that style dropout/rear fork but not a 5 Star because of the lack of a built in kickstand.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> Early post war Westfield with that style dropout/rear fork but not a 5 Star because of the lack of a built in kickstand.



Professor Mrg:
Good attention to detail as well as interesting information. You deserve an attaboy award (it can also be used as a head badge).


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2022)

Ya, haven't really figured those drops, seems like they overlapped with the new style foreword facing dropout, same with the kickstand kinda overlapped also or just lesser models?


----------



## AndyA (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, whatever it is, it's mine now. The red paint appears to be original over a white primer. Found it on Craigslist while visiting in MA. Next, I will refer this to the Design Department for their recommendations.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 18, 2022)

The rear facing drop outs are a good clue


----------



## mrg (Apr 18, 2022)

49 by the #'s, but that's what I was talking about with those dropouts, they were using newer style on some models at the same , great for a klunker build!


----------



## AndyA (Apr 19, 2022)

The Design Department is thinking in terms of a klunker with BMX bars. Here's a test fit using bits from the Parts Department.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 15, 2022)

I have that same frame, but apparently the spot welds on the dropouts isn't that good, as one has fallen off!


----------



## AndyA (Jun 24, 2022)

It's been on the back burner. Mostly thinking about what kinda rear hub. I was imagining a single-speed freewheel but there was none in the basement. The Manager of the Used Parts Department suggested a Sturmey-Archer 3-speed, which has most of the advantages of a freewheel. Now I have to refer this to the Wheel Assembly Department.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 8, 2022)

Measured up the rim and hub. Plugged the data into _spokecalc.io,_ which calculated spoke length of 259.5 mm. The Used Parts Department had some 260 mm spokes, so I thought I was golden. Sewed up the wheel and, as I snugged things up, the ends of the spokes started sticking out of the nipples. 😒 Current status: awaiting delivery of 258 mm spokes.

In the "good news" category, I found BB cups that fit nicely. We strive for progress, not perfection.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jul 8, 2022)

This Klunker build would look all business with an Akisu BMX fork! But I understand the use whatcha got approach. Looking forward to more progress!


----------



## AndyA (Jul 8, 2022)

SchwinnFinn63 said:


> This Klunker build would look all business with an Akisu BMX fork!



Agreed! While the bucket o' forks has some examples of that style, they all, unfortunately, have too-short steering tubes. So, as you say, whatcha got wins out.


----------



## AndyA (Jul 9, 2022)

With A-S 3-speed hub, we'll need brakes fore and aft. Front fork is already drilled for caliper brake. Rear needed modification. I fashioned a little steel clip and mounted it where the fender had been attached. Threads were questionable, so I over drilled and tapped the hole. Might need to adjust things a bit for tire clearance. Can't tell until everything is put together.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 14, 2022)

Man, still waiting for 258 mm spokes from Amazon. This is getting serious. If I run out of projects, I'll have to start doing some stuff on the honey do list.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 3, 2022)

Progress report:

New spokes arrived
Wheel built
Got tires from a donor MTB
Added crank and chainwheel
Mounted chain (didn't line up well)
Took chain off and straightened out frame
Mounted chain (alignment good)
Found a suitable fork that matched paint on frame almost exactly (yay!)
Added miscellaneous bits and pieces (stem, handlebars, brakes, pedals)
Almost ready for a test ride but we need a shifter cable. Oh well, test ride might have to be done in 3rd gear. And yes, need a saddle too (details, details)


----------



## AndyA (Oct 19, 2022)

Test ride results: Moves along nicely but there is a click in the Sturmey-Archer hub (somewhere around once per rotation). Study of this condition will be delegated to the Three-Speed Investigation Department. Also needs rear brake cable (Parts Department failed to find one long enough) and some aesthetic improvements (painting of handlebars and caliper brakes).


----------



## AndyA (Oct 29, 2022)

All done and road tested! It turns out that the click in the rear was a result of some spokes that were a tad loose. I snugged them up and the click went away. The Wheel Assembly Department has been requested to prepare an incident report on this.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 3, 2022)

The saga continues. I was riding and came upon a friend. He admired the bike and said that it was nice to have a bike that you can just jump on and ride. I'm not sure exactly what he meant, but it sounded positive. Further, he said that I needed a rack to carry stuff. I couldn't help but agree. So, I checked the Parts Department for racks. With the forked seat stays on this bike, my choices were limited. But, lo and behold, I came across a Flightliner/Spaceliner rack that attaches to the seat post clamp and has geometry that works. And, as a bonus, the rack has louvers to enhance air flow and prevent overheating. The Design Department recommended that this rack be painted red to match the frame. The case has been referred to the Painting Department.


----------



## AndyA (Nov 12, 2022)

Painting Department found an old, half-pint can of Cook & Dunn Alkyd Quick Drying Enamel in Chinese Red. And it wasn't all dried up! Turns out to be a very close match to red of the frame. Brushed finish was considered satisfactory because the finish on the frame is kinda rough; no use making the frame look bad. Is this color approved by the Communist Party of China? So we now have a hybrid of a 1949 Columbia and a 1960's Flightliner or Spaceliner (Columbialiner? Flilumbia?) In any case, I now have a place to strap down library books, baseball caps, etc.


----------



## JLF (Nov 14, 2022)

With the risk of being reported to the Department of Redundancy Department, I think the various Departments all worked well together to create something fun from your pile of parts!


----------

